# hello, and is college possible?



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

hi everybody, I'm new to this site. it's definitely nice to find a place where everybody knows what i'm going through. i'm a 20 year old college student. i was diagnosed with severe IBS alternating D and C at the age of 7, and have been struggling to manage it ever since. I have just completed my third semester of college, and i'm terrified that i'm not going to make it. i really want to get a degree and a good job, but my IBS is causing me to miss classes, miss work, and feel generally unable to lead a normal life. is it possible to make it through college with IBS? does anyone have any advice? i really don't want to have to drop out, but i don't know what to do.


----------



## decemberm00n (Nov 23, 2004)

HI. I've had IBS-D since I was 13 and I am now 21. It's been pretty severe most my life, and has only recently within the past few years seemed to be getting not as bad.My first semester in collge I loved. I liked all my classes and I didn't really feel trapped like I did in highschool. My IBS didn't really bother me that bad my first semester nor did it my 2nd semester.My third semester for some reason It got really severe. And I had two classes that only allowed 6 absences no matter what. I missed so many days there was no way I could make an A or a B or a C.So I went to my doctor and told him I was missing so much class and it was getting really bad and he decided to put me on paxil and a few other stomach meds. The paxil did not help my IBS at all - and all it did was make me severly depressed. I stayed in bed till 5pm one day. So I ended up dropping out - but I really wish I wouldn't have. I should have talked to my professors but I was too embarassed to do it.But I should have stayed in no matter how hard it got. Now I'm waiting a year to go back (because i moved out of state, im waiting for my residency). The one thing I liked is I took some online classes and distant learning classes. Those are really great, I really like them. This way I have some classes I have to go to and I have some I don't have to physically go to and it just seems less stressful to me to have less classes I physically have to go to.But the only thing I can suggest is not to drop out, try online/distant classes if you haven't, and talk to your professors on why you miss so many classes. If they know what's going on they might be more understanding on your absenses.


----------



## Gassylassy (May 28, 2004)

I've had IBS since the age of 7 also, I'm now 19. I am currently in college, and have not yet found any major problems. for me I find college much better than high school, mainly because I'm taking classes I enjoy so my stress level has gone down. what have you been doing to manage your IBS? I have been using a resticted diet, but it has really worked for me, and I seem to be able to make it to most of my classes. I have to agree with Jes, don't drop out, try and stick with it, and definitely talk to you professors about it if it becomes a major problem. If you want to talk sometime feel free to email me.


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm 19 too and at uni...sometimes I do find this kinda thing a problems. I've never told any tutors about it..I got close once but don't wanna...my housemates don't even know! Try to just keep marching forward...you have to I've got to go abroad for the year next year as part of my degree ARGH!xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2004)

chip--it's definately possible. i'm 24, ibs since i was 7. i'm currently in the final full semester of my masters degree--that's right, 7th year of university!my 2 biggest pieces of advice:1. take your time--take a lighter course load if you can, so that you have time to take care of yourself and don't get too stressed out. i took 3 or 4 classes per semester, and did a total of 12 semesters over 5 years for my bachelors degree. an extra year is nothing to worry about in the long run.2. if it is affecting your grades, talk to your teachers and or your school's centre for students with disabilities--ibs can be a legitimate problem depending on how severe it is, and if you are willing to be upfront about it, you will find a lot of people are happy to help you get through it.good luck!midge.


----------



## rosipederson (Dec 28, 2004)

wow, this is great. thanks everyone for your sympathy and advice. especially midge was encouraging. it really helps to know that there's someone out there who has actually made it through college with IBS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

glad i could give you a little kick in the ibs self-esteem. the reality is that it can suck a lot at times, but if you want it, just do it in a way that will work for you, and won't be as stressful. as long as you want it and take good care of yourself, you can do anything!!!


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

yes im 20 and in university, all my tutor, lecturers, friends and everyone knows, i find that a great stress relief i dont think there is any shame in IBS. its something i have to go through and id rather go through it with the support of my friends and family than alone on my own. i too have to go abroad next year for 3months i think to america so its not bad i know you guys have better gi doctors and toilets!







keep your head up, dont let ibs get you down. i survived college and surving uni too, of course i have bad days when i cant go in but lifes like that, just keep fighting it adn you'll win!


----------



## anmegrl (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Chipmunkrose:Anything is possible if you set your mind to it. I actually did the opposite of Midge's advice - I worked myself to death in college and took the maximum class load every semester. But everybody's different I thrived on stress in college but it kicked my butt in law school. I really wanted to drop out there but I was determined not to let IBS rob me of my future. Just keep remembering that w/o a college degree you probably won't be able to support yourself as well as if you had one - that's additional stress and worry on top of IBS. If you think IBS is making things bad now, think of how it could be working at a low hourly wage job with few health benefits, few bathroom breaks, and little job security. Get that degree and go for it!With the way telecommuting is busting out everywhere it could be possible for you to work at home some days or everyday but those types of jobs usually require a bachelor's degree.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Listen to Midge! Take all the time you need, but don't drop out. 5 years of college isn't a big deal at all.I'm in my last year of my bachelor's degree and I've made it with IBS. I've explained to my professors when necessary, and even though it was sooo embarassing, they listened, and made allowances. Don't let IBS hold you back!


----------



## jeh26 (Feb 15, 2005)

Chip, my best advice is to play it by day. If you end up missing too many days then talk to your teachers. I was diagnosed my senior year of high school and I am currently in my first semester of my sophmore year. I willadmit that there are days you don't want to go because all the stress just compacts everything, but I have found that if you do go anyways usually you mind stops thinking about your stomach and you feel a little better. Good Luck.


----------



## KayWill (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,I'm 23 and have had IBS since I was 10. A little over a year ago I completed my BA in Psychology, and I'm getting ready to go back for a second BA in creative writing. I want to tell you that you should not drop out! I went through 9 semesters of college, all with very sever IBS and anxiety to the point of panic attacks. In college there were some things I wanted to do that I couldn't, such as take weekend trips with my friends, etc. And living in the dorms can be hell with IBS, but you can deal with it. One thing I did that helped a lot was eating only carbs. Now I know that a lot of Dr.s out there are recommending no carb lifestlyes for IBS sufferers, but toast, potatoes, noodles, etc. seem to be the only things I can eat that will gaurantee I will not get D. Another thing I tried was taking Immodium every day when I got ready to eat (which I still do). Those things helped me a lot. I'll warn you, there is a lot of stress that comes with classes you have to attend or any kind of testing situation, but my solution to those was to just realize that most classes are only 1 hour, 2 at the most hopefully, and if you can get yourself through that you'll be okay. Even with some cramping, you can learn a great deal of discipline, and then just sprint to your house after the class







The other class-related thing you may try is to not eat much or anything at all before classes you have an attendance policy in. One last thing, and this probably goes against MD logic, but I always allowed myself a little time, be it when I went to visit my parents or whatever, to just not worry and have all the D. I needed to. I know that sounds kooky, but the way I see it, you can't live every second of every day worrying and trying to prevent any sort of attack of pain. Sometimes you just have to let it go and it works itself out. I hope some of this helps. Don't drop out, because you will realize sooner or later that, while you may be embarasses about IBS, only shallow immature people that you probably don't want to be friends with anyway will care at all. Find someone to relate to and support you and you will do just fine in college. Good luck!!! And, as an aside, what do you want to major in?


----------



## ShaunaAunaBauna (Feb 19, 2005)

Hey Chip! Seems like you have gotten a lot of responses. I am 22 and graduated from college in May. I am currently in Graduate school and working full time. I made it through and continue to make it through. The things that have helped me the most are to keep it REALLY bland....cafeteria food is killer! Exercise has also been really good for me. And, when I feel like I am getting stressed and I can feel my stomach getting bad, I try to relax my stomach and tell myself that it doesnt matter enough to make myself sick. I talk a lot to myself and this seems to help a lot of the time. Recently my doctors have put me on a wheat free diet which has worked wonders. GOOD LUCK! Keep at it and dont let that stupid IBS take over your life!


----------



## ausername (Feb 19, 2005)

hey guys...I just started college and I've been seriously considering dropping out because of my condition.but after reading all of your posts, I've gained a lot of hope. there is a way to get through this...I just need to find out what works best for me.thanks everyone


----------



## ziggystardust00 (Aug 10, 2003)

yeh keep at it ausername... I love uni wouldn't be without it.







keep smilingxx


----------



## autobunny (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,I agree. It's great to be able to talk to people with the same types of problems. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 16 and I'm now in my third year of university. It might be painful at times...pssst I'm having an attack right now...but I try not to let it run my life. It's been about 7 years now so I know many of my triggers and I try to avoid them. Dont let it run ur life


----------



## brwndot (Nov 17, 2004)

Just another college student checking in. IBS made my freshman year very difficult (dorms with communal bathrooms...) but I stuck through it. Between IBS and some depression issues I've considered taking some time off from school, but I'm doing my best to work through everything. Only one year to go. All the best to all of you!


----------

